# Booty call



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm getting a booty call from my girlfriend to sneak in the house after the kids are asleep.

I admit I am a bit weirded out but I do get to have sex and then leave is the pro part of this.

Should I do it?

What if her kids wake up? She isn't officially divorced yet but her stb-x doesn't live in her new townhouse of course.

Anyone else do this while dating?


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Dude, you shouldn't be dating her IMHO. She's still married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Do her kids know you? How old are they? How would they feel?

I was divorced but my kids still got weird at first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, her kids have met me in public venues (park, car show).

She is now texting me that she wants me to sleep over and she would make something up in the morning to her 10 year old. . .that she slept on the couch. Gee whiz, my kids aren't stupid but we are all 4 studs (guys) living under one roof. My 8 year old son would understand; she's got a 10 year old daughter.

So, this is no longer a "drop and run" mission, guys.

I don't know. . .doesn't feel right actually kidnapping the pooty from a soon to be single mom like this.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Fiddlestix. ..I thought this was going to be like the Navy SEAL mission. . .


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I wouldn't stay the night. But if you're in the bedroom, close and lock the door in case the kids wake up.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> I don't know. . .doesn't feel right actually kidnapping the pooty from a soon to be single mom like this.


:smthumbup:


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Daughter 13, other 5. One knew him more. Liked him a lot. But, was still upset. Took her a while bit she finally gave me permission.

My advice, knowing what I know now is to not sneak around. If you ate serious about their mom, stay after having dinner, etc. But don't risk stinging it on this way.

Jmo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Her kids should not see you in the morning, IMHO. I think people who introduce their kids to everyone they date are not doing what is best for their kids. Kids want stabiltiy and consistency, especially after their parents separate. It is a very traumatic time for kids. They don't want to meet every Tom, **** and Harry who is boinking their Mom because they usually end up leaving their lives after a while. After the loss caused by separation/divorce, why expose the kids to more of the same via Mom's dating life?

So go for the booty call if you want, but steer clear of the kids until your relationship looks like it's going to last.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Mission Control,

The rooster has landed and exited the henhouse.

I repeat: 

The rooster has landed and exited the henhouse without the chicks detecting.

Over and out.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> Mission Control,
> 
> The rooster has landed and exited the henhouse.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mission accomplished.... Booty call success!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As tempting as booty call sounds, I'd be careful (No, I wouldn't, but You are probably smarter and should be careful). STBX can mean anything from married but out of town, married with an adventurous, or pissed off wife to legally separated, papers filed, etc. Whatever, it aint divorced which means they can make nice tomorrow and she'll naturally feel inclined to confess in full to him and you will get to deal with the associated drama that brings. The world is full of women who are single and available-in-fact. Why borrow troubles when they find you easily enough on their own?


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Yes, her kids have met me in public venues (park, car show).
> 
> *She is now texting me that she wants me to sleep over and she would make something up in the morning to her 10 year old. . .that she slept on the couch.* Gee whiz, my kids aren't stupid but we are all 4 studs (guys) living under one roof. My 8 year old son would understand; she's got a 10 year old daughter.
> 
> ...



"Mommy says we have a new daddy now." 

I couldn't help myself again. LOL!!!!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Here's the story...of a man named Brady....". Inspect the cheese closely enough and you'll find the trap. I smell a kidnapping plot, alright, but you might be the intended hostage rather than the hostage taker.


----------

